# instalatie kde

## xbeam

hoi als ik kde wil emerge geeft hij na het down loaden van het eerste pakkets .

dat melding dat hij het niet kan compile 

heb ander programe ge emerge en dat ging prima

----------

## Q-collective

Euh?

Sorry, we zijn niet telepatisch aangelegt, je zult dus echt wat duidelijker moeten zijn.

- Wat is het probleem?

- Wat heb je geprobeerd?

- Wat is de error?

- Welk programma werkte wel?

- etc...

----------

## xbeam

ow sorry nou 

ik heb net gentoo geinstaleert 

echt na 20 duizend pogingen is gelukt 

ben nieuwe met linux dus denk zet kde er op 

ik type emerge kde 

gaat van alles downloaden 

alleen na het instaleren van van het eerste pakkets stopt hij en zecht mislukt want ik ik kan het niet compileren 

ik heb toen samba ge emerge om te kijken of het aan gentoo lag maar dat installeert hij zonder problemen 

dus hoe kan ik kde er op krijgen 

ps export="PKGDIR" volgen de install manule werkt ook niet 

ik heb pkg cd gedownload dus heb ook niet de verkeerde cd 

emerge --usepkg kde dan kan hij wel 49 pakkets vinden maar niet instaleren

----------

## tmske

Het zou handig zijn als je de error die je krijgt hier kunt posten.  Misschien kunnen we je dan beter helpen

gelieve de code knop te gebruiken als je code post.

misschien helpt dit ook wel:

heb je al 

```
emerge sync
```

 gedaan?

misschien kun je in plaats van 

```
emerge kde
```

 ook wel 

```
emerge kde-meta
```

 doen.

Dit is hetzelfde maar dan met gesplitste ebuilds.

----------

## coax

Of copy paste de laatste 20 lijnen van uw fout eens hier zodat we kunnen zien wat er scheelt.

----------

## xbeam

oke ik zal het over type

----------

## coax

Als ge inlogt over ssh dan kunt ge vanuit putty of Konsole ofzo, copy pasten.

/etc/init.d/sshd start

Tenzij ge maar ene computer hebt ... dan wordt het typen.  :Smile: 

----------

## BlackEdder

Je kan alle output naar een text file zenden, dan hoef je misschien niet te typen

```
emerge kde > error.txt
```

----------

## xbeam

ik ben nu bezig met emerge kde-meta 

maar dat zijn meer dan 300 pkg's  en gewoon emerge kde maar 69 

dus duurt nog wel even het is maar pentium 400

----------

## xbeam

fout melding 

make[4]: *** [ libkdeeducore.la] error1 

make[4]: leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage.libkdeedu-3.4.1/work/libkdeedu-3.4.1/libkdeedu/kdeeducore'

make[3]: *** [ all-recursive ] error1 

make[3]: leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage.libkdeedu-3.4.1/work/libkdeedu-3.4.1/libkdeedu/kdeeducore'

make[2]: *** [  all-recursive] error1 

make[2]: leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage.libkdeedu-3.4.1/work/libkdeedu-3.4.1/libkdeedu/kdeeducore'

make[1]: *** [  all-recursive] error1 

make[1]: leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage.libkdeedu-3.4.1/work/libkdeedu-3.4.1/libkdeedu/kdeeducore'

make: *** [all] error 2 

!!! ERROR: kde-base/libkdeedu-3.4.1 failed 

!!! Function kde_src_compile, line 169, Exitcode 2 

!!! died running emake , kde_src_compile:make 

!!! if you need support , post the topmost build error not this status message .

----------

## xbeam

het vage is dat apache ook gewoon kan instaleren ???

waarom kde dan niet

----------

## BlackEdder

Blijkbaar gaat het fout bij package libkdeedu..

Een search voor dat op het forum, bracht mij bij dit thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-381251-highlight-libkdeedu.html

Hoop dat het helpt..

Je kan trouwens eerst bijvoorbeeld fluxbox of openbox of xfce4 installeren, dan heb je alvast een desktop terwijl je wacht tot kde klaar is met compileren.

----------

## toMeloos

Kun je ook even de uitvoer van "emerge info" hier plakken? wellicht ligt het aan een foute use-flag of zo.

----------

## nixnut

 *xbeam wrote:*   

> fout melding 
> 
> make[4]: *** [ libkdeeducore.la] error1 
> 
> make[4]: leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage.libkdeedu-3.4.1/work/libkdeedu-3.4.1/libkdeedu/kdeeducore'
> ...

 

De foutmelding die we zoeken zit hier helaas nog niet tussen. Die wordt nog wat eerder getoond. Kijk nog eens goed naar de output naar meldingen die aangeven dat iets niet goed gaat.

----------

## xbeam

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> Blijkbaar gaat het fout bij package libkdeedu..
> 
> Een search voor dat op het forum, bracht mij bij dit thread:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-381251-highlight-libkdeedu.html
> ...

 

he dankje ik ben er nu me bezig 

en als het zo lees daar het exact het zelfde probleem

----------

## xbeam

ik heb alles door lopen maar het werkt nog niet 

krijg dit als fout 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libkdeedu-3.4.1/work/libkdeedu-3.4.1'

Making all in libkdeedu

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libkdeedu-3.4.1/work/libkdeedu-3.4.1/libkdeedu'

Making all in kdeeducore

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libkdeedu-3.4.1/work/libkdeedu-3.4.1/libkdeedu/kdeeducore'

Making all in .

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libkdeedu-3.4.1/work/libkdeedu-3.4.1/libkdeedu/kdeeducore'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.4/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -pipe -O2 -march=i686 -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o keduvocdata.lo `test -f 'keduvocdata.cpp' || echo './'`keduvocdata.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=link --tag=CXX i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -pipe -O2 -march=i686 -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION    -o libkdeeducore.la -rpath /usr/kde/3.4/lib -L/usr/kde/3.4/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -version-info 3:0:2 keduvocdata.lo -lkdecore

grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[4]: *** [libkdeeducore.la] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libkdeedu-3.4.1/work/libkdeedu-3.4.1/libkdeedu/kdeeducore'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libkdeedu-3.4.1/work/libkdeedu-3.4.1/libkdeedu/kdeeducore'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libkdeedu-3.4.1/work/libkdeedu-3.4.1/libkdeedu'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libkdeedu-3.4.1/work/libkdeedu-3.4.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/libkdeedu-3.4.1 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 165, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

----------

## nixnut

 *Quote:*   

> grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory 

 

De tips hier al geprobeerd?

----------

